# [CLEMENTINE] problem z zamykaniem

## sherszen

Witam,

W zasadzie to problem pojawił się niedawno. Posiadam najnowszą wersję: 

```
media-sound/clementine-1.1.1
```

Działa ona w środowisku KDE 4.10.2. Pierwszą wersję miałem na 4.9.5, gdzie problemu nie było. Problem polega na tym, że nie jestem w stanie wyłączyć aplikacji - program czasem znika, czasem się zamraża, a ikonka pozostaje w trayu i nie reaguje na nic.

Tylko ja posiadam taki problem?

----------

